# pillola di verità



## Circe (3 Ottobre 2012)

*Puoi anche crederci quando ti dicono 'il mio cuore è solo tuo'.....sono altre le parti del corpo di cui dovresti preoccuparti....*


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

ah ah Circetta!!!! ma guarda che il cuore è solo un muscolo, eh? :smile:


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe è in embolo. Credo che sopra casa sua in questi giorni ci sia un fungo atomico


----------

